

Ask HN: Testing your startup ideas? Create landing page for each one? - orky56

If you have a whole bunch of startup ideas, is it a good idea to test the market by creating a landing page for each? From there you could see what has the most traction and then go and develop just that idea.<p>Any loopholes in the logic or other feedback is much appreciated.
======
vipivip
Time comes into play, if you have the time then yes, if not then one at a time
is ideal, your first idea may be a hit then you don't have to waste time
creating landing pages for the rest.

~~~
orky56
For a landing page, I'm think just a basic mockup of one page of the UI. With
Launchrock, those pages are even less developed.

So is time even a constraint?

